

Great CEOs Must Be Either Technical or Financial (2012) - fangjin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/03/09/great-ceos-must-be-either-technical-or-financial/

======
smt88
This is a less interesting statement than it sounds at first. Corporate
finance is simple enough that a highly intelligent person can learn what they
need to know fairly easily.

A more accurate statement would be: "CEOs must be highly intelligent, and they
must understand what their company is doing" \-- which might involve
technology, finance, or both, depending on the industry.

~~~
gavazzy
> corporate finance is simple enough ...

Chess is simple enough for a kid to learn. But the level of mastery varies
greatly among people. Worse, inexperienced players are unable to recognize
their own weaknesses or to recognize skill in others.

